# Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (1st round series thread)



## Tersk

*vs *​* Dallas Mavericks (4th) vs Houston Rockets (5th)*​ * 
*​ *







*​ *MAVERICKS ROSTER*​ Darrell Armstrong
Shawn Bradley
Marquis Daniels
Michael Finley
Devin Harris
 Josh Howard
 DJ Mbenga
 Dirk Nowitzki
 Pavel Podkolzin
 Jerry Stackhouse
 Jason Terry
 Keith Van Horn
 Tariq Abdul-Wahad
 Erick Dampier
 Alan Henderson​ 
* Predicted Starting Lineup*​ 




































*Dampier -Nowitzki - Howard - Finley - Terry* 
vs




































* Ming - Weatherspoon - McGrady - Sura - Wesley

Key Reserves




































Henderson - Van Horn - Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris
vs




































Mutombo - Padgett - Bowen - Barry - James
*​ *







*​ * 
* *ROCKETS ROSTER*
​ <table class="gSGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="216" width="139"> <tbody><tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Vin Baker  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  Jon Barry  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Ryan Bowen  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  Torraye Braggs  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Juwan Howard* </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  Mike James  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Tracy McGrady  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  Dikembe Mutombo  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Moochie Norris  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  Scott Padgett  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Bob Sura  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  Charlie Ward* </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Clarence Weatherspoon  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowOdd">  David Wesley  </td> </tr> <tr align="center"> <td class="gSGRowEven">  Yao Ming</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ *Season Series

* Dallas Mavericks 113 Houston Rockets 108 (OT)
*Notes: *This is the match where Dirk Nowitzki went for 52 and Tracy McGrady went for 48. The good thing about this was that even though McGrady went off, Dallas still grabbed the W. Imagine what Dirk will do now that Juwan Howard is injured

Dallas Mavericks 102 Houston Rockets 78
*Notes: *As MRC said in his series thread (my series thread kicks so much more *** than his) Finley seems to provide problems for the Rockets. Well in this match Finley scored 26 points -- vintage Fin that is. Also, Josh Howard defended Tracy McGrady and Tracy went 6-16 for 15 points

Dallas Mavericks 114 Houston Rockets 124
*Notes: *I'm sure glad Juwan Howard is injured, because he absolutely torched us. This game proved to me that Dirk is a dumb defender, he just kept letting Juwan shoot 20 foot jumpers from around the elbow. McGrady went off for 30, including some big 3 pointers in the second half to get Houston back into the match -- let it be known Josh Howard wasn't playing

Dallas Mavericks 69 Houston Rockets 90
*Notes: *Dirk Nowitzki, Michael Finley & Erick Dampier..what do they have in common? None of them played in that match...and no wonder we got hammered. Shawn "GOAT" Bradley did contain Yao to 14 points in 29 minutes :whoknows: 

*2-2

* This Dallas-Houston series will surely be amazing, and hopefully I get the matches over here on ESPN...Goooo Mavs.

Post any random banter in this thread that you may think be useful! Or, you can post any articles you find etc etc





Dallas are 17-1 when Finley scores 20+ points. And 17-0 when Dirk and Finley score 20+ points each
We are 20-3 when Dirk scores more than 30 points
Last time the Mavericks/Rockets played in the playoffs was 1988, the Mavericks went on to win the series 3-1
 Gooo Mavs!!!
Rockets Forum Series Thread
*
**Dallas Mavericks: 56-24 (game remaining against Seattle, and Memphis)
*Home Record: *28-12*
Away Record: *28-12*
*
Houston Rockets: 50-31 (game remaining against Seattle)
*Home Record: *25-15*
Away Record: *25-16*

​ Since Dallas has HCA, this is how the arrangements go
*Game 1: *@ Dallas
*Game 2: *@ Dallas
*Game 3: *@ Houston
*Game 4: *@ Houston
*Game 5: *@ Dallas*
*Game 6: *@ Houston*
*Game 7: *@ Dallas*

* if necessary


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Series Thread*

I think it's going to be tough for you guys to beat the Rockets. Tougher than beating the Kings for sure. They have Yao and Tmac. Two very good players that demand double team wherever they are in the court. 

On the other side you guys have Dirk who sometimes demands triple team because he's that good. So I'm hoping that Dirk stays healthy throughout these series and shows us how good he is. :yes:

GO DIRK & JTerry!!!


----------



## Tersk

Think the Mavericks will win? Willing to stake your avatar on it?

View the thread for further details


----------



## Tersk

Rockets have Mavs respect


> Experience and the tag team of Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming will be the biggest obstacles for the Mavericks when they meet the Houston Rockets in the first round of the NBA playoffs.
> 
> The Mavericks found out late Monday they would be playing the Rockets, who clinched the No. 5 seed by beating the Los Angeles Clippers while Sacramento was losing at Utah.
> 
> "They're really a terrific team," coach Avery Johnson said of the Rockets after Monday's practice. "[General manager] Carroll Dawson and Coach [Jeff] Van Gundy have done a good job with their team. They took a chance by trading three starters to get McGrady, and it's paid off for them."
> 
> The Rockets have been on a roll late in the season, winning six in a row with one game left before the playoffs.
> 
> Johnson said he feels the Rockets are dangerous because of experience.
> 
> "They're as good as any team in the West," he said. "They definitely have a lot of playoff experience at key positions. Mike James just won the Finals last year [with Detroit], and Yao's been in it and Tracy's been in it. So they have a lot of experience, moreso than us in some areas.
> 
> "And obviously, Jeff has been in it as a coach for a long time. So they have a lot of things going for them."
> 
> Michael Finley said the Mavericks must focus on themselves, not worry about their opponent. However, the Rockets certainly are formidable.
> 
> "Since they started to play this so-called great ball, I haven't really watched them that much because they weren't on our schedule" Finley said. "But they have two all-stars in McGrady and Yao Ming and a coach who's been there before. They have all the ingredients of being a tough team.
> 
> "But again, we have the same thing on this side."


In that same article


> *Go ahead, think big*: If Maverick fans want to aim high, here's the chance.
> 
> The final two games of the regular season are important because two victories could give the Mavericks home-court advantage in the NBA Finals.
> 
> Miami has clinched the best record in the Eastern Conference, but if the Heat loses one of its remaining two games – against Charlotte or Orlando – and the Mavericks run the table, they would finish with identical 58-24 records. Since the Mavericks were 2-0 against the Heat this season, they would own the tiebreaker.





> *Coming around*: If Michael Finley needed a jolt of confidence going into the playoffs, he found the Los Angeles Lakers to be a natural enhancer. The Lakers put up modest resistance, and Finley dialed in his jump shot, making four of six 3-pointers and scoring 20 points. Considering he was fighting a cold and went 3-for-23 in the previous two games, his 7-for-16 afternoon against the Lakers was therapeutic, to say the least.
> 
> Finley, by the way, said he couldn't remember ever having a zero-point game like he did in Seattle last week.
> 
> "Me and my mom were talking about that the other day," he said. "We couldn't remember. She said even when I shot terrible against the Spurs, I had two points."


----------



## Rhubarb

If Dirk can have a huge game and the Mavs bench can contribute significantly, the Mavs should be able to overcome the Rockets.

Two key battles will fairly obviously be Dampier/Ming and Howard/McGrady. The winners of those two will really determine this series.


----------



## LuckyAC

Nice to see that Finley's mom follows his stats.


----------



## Tersk

Somebody brought this up in the main forum, that no way Jeff Van Gundy will let Avery Johnson outcoach him. That brings up the question, how will Avery Johnson fair in the playoffs? He has won a ring, but never as a coach.


Join up in the friendly Dallas-Houston bet!


----------



## LuckyAC

Rhubarb said:


> Two key battles will fairly obviously be Dampier/Ming and Howard/McGrady. The winners of those two will really determine this series.


Mavs fans better hope not, because I can guarantee right now that the Rockets will win both of those match-ups...

I agree with the point you were trying to make though, that the Mavs better hope to contain at least one of those guys.


----------



## Tersk

This is the best Dallas defense in the Cuban era;


 Opponent Offensive Efficiency: 9th in the league 
 Opponent eFG%: 7th in the league 
 Forced TO's: 8th in the league 
 Steals: 5th in the league 
 Blocks: 7th in the league


----------



## Tersk

LuckyAC said:


> Nice to see that Finley's mom follows his stats.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tersk

LuckyAC said:


> Mavs fans better hope not, because I can guarantee right now that the Rockets will win both of those match-ups...
> 
> I agree with the point you were trying to make though, that the Mavs better hope to contain at least one of those guys.


The Yao/Dampier matchup isn't as one sided as you seem to think, I dsitinctly remeber the Rockets making a comeback in Game 3 when Yao was _sitting _and Dikembe was on. I hope Yao's legs are tiring from playing all year round, and his play suffers due to that

You say Rockets will win both matchups, yes they probably will. But, you can say that they win those matchups with almost every team in the NBA -- yet they still have lost 30 or so games this season. While I'm not hoping that Josh wins the battle (well I am, but he won't), I'm just hoping he contains Tracy to about a 22 point average this season on sub 44% shooting


----------



## Yao Mania

Some head-to-head individual stats this season from the key players of this upcoming series:

*Houston*
Tracy McGrady
4 games, 43.3mins, .516fg%, .556 3pt%, 6.5rpg, 7.0apg, 1.5spg, 1.0bpg, 31.3ppg

Yao Ming
4 games, 31.5mins, .400fg%, 9.3rpg, 0.5apg, 1.5spg, 2.25bpg, 15.0ppg 

Mike James
2 games (1 start), 29mins, .480fg%, 5.5rpg, 5.0apg, 15ppg

David Wesley
3 games, 35.3mins, .462fg%, .313 3pt%, 3.3rpg, 2.0apg, 2.0 spg, 14.3ppg

Bob Sura
3 games, 28.3mins, .455fg%, .300fg%, 5.3rpg, 3.3apg, .67spg, 8.7ppg

Dikembe Mutumbo
3 games, 14.7mins, .667fg%, 5.3rpg, 2.0bpg, 6.3ppg

Other notable players: Jon Barry, Scott Padgett, Clarence Weatherspoon

*Dallas*
Dirk Nowitzki
3 games, 42.3mins, .493fg%, .556 3pt%, 11.0rpg, 2.0apg, 1.67spg, 2.33bpg, 34.3ppg

Michael Finley
2 games, 37.0mins, .452fg%, .571 3pt%, 5.5rpg, 2.0apg, 1.00spg, 20.0ppg

Jerry Stackhouse
4 games (1 start), 30.3mpg, .313fg%, .333 3pt%, 3.8rpg, 4.8apg, 1.25spg, 13.3ppg

Jason Terry
4 games (2 starts), 34.0mpg, .575fg%, .333 3pt%, 2.3rpg, 4.8apg, 1.25spg, 14.5ppg

Josh Howard
3 games, 36.0mins, .333fg%, 5.7rpg, 1.7apg, 2.67spg, 6.7ppg

Erick Dampier
3 games, 25.3mpg, .462fg%, 6.3rpg, .67bpg, 6.3ppg

Other notable players: Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels, Shawn Bradley, Devin Harris

EDIT: ok I'll remember from now on it's NowitZki with a Z like Wang ZhiZhi...


----------



## Tersk

Yao Mania said:


> *Dallas*
> Dirk Now*itski*
> 3 games, 42.3mins, .493fg%, .556 3pt%, 11.0rpg, 2.0apg, 1.67spg, 2.33bpg, 34.3ppg
> 
> Erick Dampier
> 3 games, 25.3mpg, .462fg%, 6.3rpg, .67bpg, *6.3apg*


Thank for dropping that, thats pretty interesting. BTW, I bolded your mistakes


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Nice thread! I voted for Dallas in 6! But the Houston Rockets can win against anybody...but they can also lose against every one (for example: 4/1 vs. New Orleans)!


----------



## Zach

I think the Juwan Howard injury wil help Dallas more than people think. I say Dallas wins in 5.


----------



## mavsmania41

*Mavs Vs Rocekts Pre series thread*

Aight guys I like us to win but I think this series goes 7. I think our guard play is gonna be outmatched and Damp is going to be a huge key for us he has got to slow down Yao and stay out of foul trouble. We need Dirk to be Dirk and Josh to slow down Tracey. Our Bench is gonna need to be big like they have. I only think it will go to 7 with the rockets because they allways seem to play thier best against us. But if we play to our full capability I like us in 5 or 6. One thing we must take care of is defending the hone court andthen steal one or two on the road. I hate to admit it but out of those 3 possible teams we were going to play Houston is now the hottest for sure. This thread is for before the series starts that way we saves theo's for the actual series.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Vs Rocekts Pre series thread*

I just merged the two, this thread is for everything about this series


----------



## Gambino

LuckyAC said:


> Mavs fans better hope not, because I can guarantee right now that the Rockets will win both of those match-ups...
> 
> I agree with the point you were trying to make though, that the Mavs better hope to contain at least one of those guys.


and that they will. Dampier is stronger than Yao and he is a physical player so Yao has his work cut out for him. We aren't asking for Dampier to be a scorer like Yao is for his team. But Dampier will bang and will be physical with him down low. In each game the two have played in. Yao was not very successful against Dampier. In fact he was 4-15 in game 1. 3-11 in game 2 and 5-8 in game 3. He did not play in game 4 thus him having a good day that game. I think people underrate Dampier against Yao big time. 

As for Mcgrady. Not many teams stop him. But containing him could be done. Howard is a much better defensive player under Avery then he was under Nelson. He will cause some problems with him by contesting his shot and frustrating him. He has done the same to Ray Allen and others and will not back down.


----------



## ChristopherJ

I said Dallas in 7, but this series could go either way. Hopefully Mavs pull it out.


----------



## mavsman

There were actually two idiots who picked the Rockets in 5.


----------



## nutmeged3

*Re: Mavs Vs Rocekts Pre series thread*

who plays pg for rockets sura or wesley?

id say dallas in 6


----------



## mavsmania41

you have Sura starting and Mike James as the backup point guard.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavs Vs Rocekts Pre series thread*

I think Dallas will win this series. Its harder for us to beat the Kings than it is for us beating the Rockets. I dont care how good Houstans Defense is. A healthy Mavs team will destroy them


----------



## Raxel

mavsman said:


> There were actually two idiots who picked the Rockets in 5.


You mean they should pick Rockets in 4? :smile:


----------



## mavsmania41

I went with the consensesus pick Mavs in 6.


----------



## mavsman

Raxel said:


> You mean they should pick Rockets in 4? :smile:


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Pasha The Great

This is going to be a really tough match up for both teams.

Reasons why Rockets will win the series:
-Rockets have a better coach
-Rockets have two All Star players
-Rockets bench contributes a great amount unlike other bench players on other teams
-If Rockets are ever trailing and need a good boost of confidence, they have John Barry to hype up T-Mac
-When one player is on fire, every player plays great
-Rockets have bench player Ryan Bowen who is extremely great at deffense.
-Yao Mings is 7 foot 6 :biggrin: 
-Rockets will end the season with a 7 game winning streak which will boost the Rockets confidence up(and we all know when McGrady is confident he can not be stopped)
-Rockets have adjusted to the loss of Howard
-Rockets play great on the road


Good luck Dallas.. your gonna need it :wordyo:


----------



## mavsman

Pasha The Great said:


> Reasons why Rockets will win the series:
> -Rockets have a better coach


How would you know that JVG is a better coach? If Houston offered to trade coaches with Dallas right now there is probably not a single Dallas fan that would have anything to do with that.



> -Rockets have two All Star players


So do the Cleveland Cavaliers.



> -Rockets bench contributes a great amount unlike other bench players on other teams


You are kidding right. The Mavericks have the best bench in the entire NBA. The Rockets are not even close.



> -If Rockets are ever trailing and need a good boost of confidence, they have John Barry to hype up T-Mac


Wow, we never considered the John Barry ability to hype up T-Mac. Maybe you are right, the Mavericks have no chance.



> -When one player is on fire, every player plays great


What?? Do you think this might apply to other teams as well?



> -Rockets have bench player Ryan Bowen who is extremely great at deffense.


Please, please tell me that Ryan Bowen is your secret weapon.



> -Yao Mings is 7 foot 6 :biggrin:


Sean Bradley is 7 foot 6 if that tells you anything about what that means.



> -Rockets will end the season with a 7 game winning streak which will boost the Rockets confidence up(and we all know when McGrady is confident he can not be stopped)


And the Mavericks will end up on a 9 game winning streak but I guess for them that will negatively affect thier confidence.



> -Rockets have adjusted to the loss of Howard


Have they really?



> -Rockets play great on the road


And yet the Mavericks have a better road record.



> Good luck Dallas.. your gonna need it :wordyo:


When Houston has an early summer, luck will not have had anything to do with it.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Mavsman,you're mod came to our thread and asked for us to participate in this thread.. so I did. So please do not bash me for what I said. In response to your comments....




> How would you know that JVG is a better coach?


 He took an 8th seed team to the finals



> So do the Cleveland Cavaliers.


 Unlike the Rockets, they couldnt even bring their team to the playoffs



> The Mavericks have the best bench in the entire NBA.


 ya.. i'll admit it I was wrong. 



> we never considered the John Barry ability to hype up T-Mac. Maybe you are right, the Mavericks have no chance.


 I stand by what I said.. hes a son to Hall Of Famer, knows the game very well, and has shown many times he can get the team pumped up



> please tell me that Ryan Bowen is your secret weapon.


 He's our Secret weapon


----------



## mavsmania41

Lol I got in trouble last weekend for what i said on the Rocekts board and it wsant as bad as what you said. Lets just lets our teams do the talking thats how i am gonna be about this series.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Alright, but in all fairness I wasnt trying to be offensive, I was just trying to give my reasons on why I think the rockets will win. But I guess I should have giving reasons why Dallas can win as well.


----------



## mavsmania41

No man you are fine man i like to hear the view of an outsider instead of us homers.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

The Mavs will win it in 7 games.


----------



## Amir

I voted for Mavs in 6.

I think Rockets will win one at AAC but we will strike back immediately and win one away. The rest will be routine!


----------



## Tersk

Better D gives galles better chance


> The Mavericks finished last season on a roll, winning eight of their last 10 to carry momentum into the playoffs.
> 
> They never had a chance.
> 
> This year's Mavericks team is on a roll, too. But it's a No. 4 seed, and No. 4 seeds historically have no business thinking about the NBA Finals.
> 
> This team has a chance.
> 
> No good team in recent memory has executed a more dramatic and thorough change on the fly in order to enhance its hopes for playoff success.
> 
> With Don Nelson, you knew what this team was about and where it was going to get into trouble in May. With Avery Johnson, you simply don't know what could go wrong.
> 
> But so much more could go right.
> 
> You think Tracy McGrady has changed the look of the Houston Rockets? That's a hot team, too, and one worthy of all the respect the Mavericks can show them.
> 
> But the Rockets haven't changed nearly as significantly as Dallas has this season.
> 
> There are five reasons to think the Mavs can make a real playoff run, a run all the way to the Finals this year. It starts with defense.
> 
> Johnson began changing this team's approach as an assistant coach, taking over practices and changing basic workouts to emphasize defensive play. When he became head coach, the shift to defense just continued.
> 
> "We've had a defensive playoff mindset for quite awhile now," Johnson said Tuesday. "Now when we go into the postseason, it's not like we need a makeover."
> 
> Proof of this team's transition: The Mavs won 52 games a year ago but entered the playoffs allowing a higher percentage of field goals than any of the other 15 postseason teams. Only one team gave up a higher percentage from the three-point line.
> 
> The new Mavs are seventh in field goal percentage defense. They are No. 1 at defending the three, a statistic that never would have been possible with Steve Nash at the point and without a true center controlling the paint, which allows the guards to extend their defense.
> 
> The emphasis on defense and the play of Erick Dampier in the middle rank at the top of the list of improvements. A year ago, the Mavs would have been looking at guarding 7-5 Yao Ming with either Antoine Walker or Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> This year, they have Dampier, they have Alan Henderson and they have an unbenched Shawn Bradley.
> 
> "I wasn't necessarily a big fan of our approach last year as you know," owner Mark Cuban said. "The way we're doing it now is going to work out better. This is the best team that we've had."
> 
> Other significant changes?
> 
> The Mavericks never had a true superstar to carry the team through the tough playoff battles. They have one now because that's what Nowitzki has become. Without his buddy Nash running the show, Nowitzki has taken the throttle.
> 
> They will need that to offset the occasional brilliance that McGrady is certain to show.
> 
> A fourth factor in the Mavs' favor can be found on South Beach where Shaquille O'Neal resides. There is no monster Laker team lurking down the road.
> 
> There is only a San Antonio team that, if truly healthy, is more proven than the rest of the West. That doesn't necessarily make the Spurs better, nor can anyone rest assured that Tim Duncan can avoid continued injury problems.
> 
> Finally, there is Avery Johnson. To say that this team has more potential with a rookie coach than it did with a Hall of Fame coach sounds like a slap at Nelson.
> 
> It isn't. He rebuilt the club both as general manager and coach and made it entertaining and viable. He was never going to turn it into an in-your-face defensive nightmare to play.
> 
> That is what Johnson is in the process of doing. It's not there yet, but at least it's headed in the right direction.
> 
> The old Mavs were always fun to watch. But just look at those opponents' field goal percentages and remember all those Mike Bibby and Bobby Jackson strolls to the hoop in the playoffs and you realize they were fun to play against, too.
> 
> This team, with a new mindset and the best depth in the league, shouldn't be.
> 
> This playoff run should last awhile.
> 
> Here's why the Mavs might not be stopped during the Western Conference playoffs:
> 
> 
> * 1. Defense in Big D*
> A new philosophy has taken root, altering what fans had come to expect the last few seasons.
> 
> *2. Men in the middle*
> With Erick Dampier and Co. patrolling the paint, the guards can focus on stopping the perimeter shot.
> 
> * 3. Follow the leader*
> With Steve Nash in Phoenix, the Mavs can rely on one guy – Dirk Nowitzki – to carry this team.
> 
> *4. No Shaq in West*
> Without the Diesel and the Lakers blocking the way, the road to the Finals is less intimidating.
> 
> *5. Avery Johnson*
> Nellie built this contender, but A.J.'s emphasis on defined roles makes for a more complete and dangerous team.


----------



## Tersk

Mavs all business for the playoffs


> Josh Howard will start the second playoff run of his career Saturday, and he and the rest of the Mavericks expect it to last a lot longer than the quick five-game exit against Sacramento last season. Going against Houston has all the earmarks of a classic match and should make for an exciting time, right?
> 
> "Why would I be excited?" Howard said Tuesday.
> 
> Good point. When your duty roster lists shadowing Tracy McGrady, exciting is hardly the right word.
> 
> Businesslike would be more accurate. And that's how Howard and the Mavericks seem to be approaching the best-of-7 series that begins at 4:30 p.m. Saturday at American Airlines Center.
> 
> They see the Rockets as a formidable opponent with one of the NBA's most talented all-around players in McGrady. Whether or not it's a good match for them is inconsequential. Not when you have bigger aspirations.
> 
> "I'm not worried about what's good or bad for us," Howard said. "We just have to win games if we want to go all the way. I'd love to win a ring in my second year."
> 
> He and his teammates have much work to do. They are happy with their regular season, but they are more enthused with their cohesion and a hard-nosed defensive system that seems dependable enough to withstand the playoff drive.
> 
> "I said all along, I think this is the best team we've had since I've been here," owner Mark Cuban said. "We have a seven-game series starting [Saturday] to prove it."
> 
> The series between the No. 4 and No. 5 seeds in the Western Conference should be hard-fought and, perhaps, too difficult to call based on statistical data.
> 
> 
> 
> The teams split four meetings this season, each winning on the other's court once. Since the last meeting on March 6, the Mavericks have gone 19-5. The Rockets have gone 17-6 over the same span.
> 
> "It's going to be a terrific series," coach Avery Johnson said. "It's good for the state of Texas. It's good for basketball. You got a lot of terrific players on both teams."
> 
> Two of them being McGrady and Dirk Nowitzki. They staged an epic battle at AAC on Dec. 2 when Nowitzki pumped in 53 points and McGrady countered with 48. If the superstars balance out, however, the Mavericks don't have to look far for what they believe to be their edge. Just glance down a long, deep bench.
> 
> "We've capitalized on that all year," said sixth-man Jerry Stackhouse. "Obviously in the playoffs, you're not going to hit a home run and knock a team on their heels.
> 
> "They're a hot team. We have to have a lot of things go right in the playoffs to win it all. But we have the talent. And we're playing a team that should be feeling the same exact way."


----------



## mavsman

Pasha The Great said:


> Alright, but in all fairness I wasnt trying to be offensive, I was just trying to give my reasons on why I think the rockets will win. But I guess I should have giving reasons why Dallas can win as well.


Perhaps my response was a little too snide. I was just refuting your points but I was not offended. I was just trying to have a little fun.

We all look at our favorite team through rose colored glasses. You are certainly not alone in your belief that the Rockets will win this series.

I just happen to think that all of you picking the Rockets are wrong. I guess we will know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Yao Mania

Apparently your coach thinks our team's the 2nd coming of MJ's Bulls :laugh:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3143848


----------



## Tersk

Game 1 - Sat April 23 Houston at Dallas 4:30PM ESPN/TSN
Game 2 - Mon April 25 Houston at Dallas 8:30PM TNT/RSN
Game 3 - Thu April 28 Dallas at Houston 8:30PM TNT/RSN
Game 4 - Sat April 30 Dallas at Houston 4:30PM TNT/RTV
Game 5 - Mon May 2 Houston at Dallas TBD TBD*
Game 6 - Thu May 5 Dallas at Houston TBD TBD*
Game 7 - Sat May 7 Houston at Dallas TBD TBD*


Game 5, 6, 7 are if necessary


Well, we only get one game over here. Hopefully that the * games are all on over here!


----------



## Houston22

Hi guys.
I am from Europe. I am Rockets fan. I watched some Dallas games, but much more Rockets.
Well... I think that Dallas is not just "one of the best teams" in the west. I think that Mavs is much better team than Suns. I still think SA is the best, but they can be knocked out, too. So my bet would go on Mavs right now.

But there is just one little thing. I also think that Rockets are better than Suns. I watched some matchups of those two. Rockets are very underrated team arround the league - boards, nba.com,... 
This is a team you cannot expect anything from them. They can destroy teams easily and (be sure) lose... just not easily. If you guys would know anything about them, you wouldn't be so sure. I think that the team in the west you could be most afraid of right now, are Rockets.
Check some stats of how they've been doing since Wesley and Barry trades...
I change my bet. Rockets in 6.


----------



## Tersk

Houston22 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am from Europe. I am Rockets fan. I watched some Dallas games, but much more Rockets.
> Well... I think that Dallas is not just "one of the best teams" in the west. I think that Mavs is much better team than Suns. I still think SA is the best, but they can be knocked out, too. So my bet would go on Mavs right now.
> 
> But there is just one little thing. I also think that Rockets are better than Suns. I watched some matchups of those two. Rockets are very underrated team arround the league - boards, nba.com,...
> This is a team you cannot expect anything from them. They can destroy teams easily and (be sure) lose... just not easily. If you guys would know anything about them, you wouldn't be so sure. I think that the team in the west you could be most afraid of right now, are Rockets.
> Check some stats of how they've been doing since Wesley and Barry trades...
> I change my bet. Rockets in 6.


Welcome to the board man, which part of Europe you from?

Nice points, but I got to say; 
- Dallas are the best team in the league since New Year
- We are something like 15-2 since Avery Johnson took over, winning by 10+ PPG
- We're letting in under 93 PPG since AJ took over

This will be a great series, and Dallas will continue their amazing run to end the season.


----------



## Houston22

I'm from Slovenia. A little, tiny country, once part of Yougoslavia - which you probably heard about.

Agree with you about your team. I wanted to say that (maybe) Mavs need to be the best team in the league to beat the Rockets right now. They are hella good too.

Well.. Hear from you tomorrow. I am headed to sleep, cause it's near 3 am here.
I'll check arround tomorrow.

Regards


----------



## Tersk

Houston22 said:


> I'm from Slovenia. A little, tiny country, once part of Yougoslavia - which you probably heard about.
> 
> Agree with you about your team. I wanted to say that (maybe) Mavs need to be the best team in the league to beat the Rockets right now. They are hella good too.
> 
> Well.. Hear from you tomorrow. I am headed to sleep, cause it's near 3 am here.
> I'll check arround tomorrow.
> 
> Regards


Hope to see you posting some more around here. Yes, I've heard of Slovenia. I am a Cypriat

I just don't see why we need to be the best team in the league to win this series. I really don't think the Rockets are the best team in the league, they're worse than us, Spurs, Heat and Suns.

Wow, it's 11am here (Australia)


----------



## mavsmania41

Hey Theo or Dre do you think we will be able to bet on the Mavs Rockets playoff series or any playoff series on V Bookie ?


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Hey Theo or Dre do you think we will be able to bet on the Mavs Rockets playoff series or any playoff series on V Bookie ?


I think so, if not that then we'll be able to bet on each individual match. I'll try to speak to a Bookie about it


----------



## Tersk

Rockets are spanking the Sonics, 104-70.


----------



## Gambino

That's nice. We would do the same if we played Seattle w/o there starting 5. Still wont phase the Mavs one bit.


----------



## Drewbs

well we spanked Memphis, so its all good. 

This is our year.


----------



## Tersk

> The Mavericks' first-round playoff series has the usual cast of bright-light supernovas: Dirk Nowitzki for the Mavericks; Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming for Houston.
> 
> Then there is the player who can make the difference.
> 
> Shawn Bradley.
> 
> Stop laughing. This is serious forecasting stuff here.
> 
> Bradley really is important to the Mavericks' immediate future.
> 
> Against the Rockets, Bradley can complement starting center Erick Dampier against Yao better than any other NBA backup. Bradley has bothered Yao in matchups of the league's tallest (7-6) players.
> 
> For the entire playoffs, Bradley can cause enough shot-blocking havoc to push down opponents' shooting percentages.
> 
> It's all up to him. If Bradley justifies receiving 10 to 12 minutes of playing time per game in the free-form rotation, the Mavericks will be a challenging playoff team.
> 
> A year ago, Bradley played only three minutes in the opening-round playoff loss to Sacramento. Now, he is the "X" factor on this team.
> 
> "He's made a difference," coach Avery Johnson said.
> 
> The coaching change from Don Nelson to Johnson changed Bradley's standing.
> 
> For nine seasons with the Mavericks, Bradley has been the automatic punch line to get a cheap laugh. Blame that on Nelson, who became disenchanted because Bradley could not meet unreal expectations.
> 
> When all else failed, Nelson could always blame Bradley.
> 
> The in-season switch to Johnson brought Bradley back from the land of the living dead. Johnson accepts Bradley for what he is – a role player who can be used in small but strategic doses to help the defense – and makes the most of that.
> 
> Since the moment he replaced Nelson, Johnson has barked about defense. The Mavericks have responded with playoff-caliber defense.
> 
> Bradley has played a significant role in that rise.
> 
> It's true.
> 
> Look at the last 17 games, all with Johnson as coach, going into Wednesday's meaningless regular-season finale at Memphis.
> 
> In that span, only one opponent made as many as half its shots with Bradley in the game: Portland, which was 11-for-20 during a blowout loss. For those 17 games, Mavericks opponents had a 38.7 shooting percentage with Bradley in the game and a 43.7 shooting percentage with him on the bench.
> 
> That is a significant difference in the Mavericks' favor.
> 
> The debated plus-minus statistic also comes into play here.
> 
> Plus-minus can be hard to decipher because the quality of teammates and opponents at the time are difficult to factor into the number. Plus-minus can be twisted into any shape.
> 
> In this case, the basic number makes an important statement.
> 
> For the last 17 games, the Mavericks had a 63-point advantage with Bradley in the game and a 108-point advantage with him on the bench. That says he is contributing rather than dragging down the club as deadweight.
> 
> "But he has to be consistent," Johnson said. "He can't play like the all-time shot-blocker in world history for one game and play like me in the next game."
> 
> That has been a legitimate career-long complaint about Bradley.
> 
> He can, at times, play as small as the 5-11 Johnson. Bradley's focus can drift. He will vanish.
> 
> Johnson saw that coming recently and responded not with a public rip but playing time. In consecutive games against Memphis and Seattle, Bradley had one minute of playing time and the dreaded "DNP-coach's decision."
> 
> Bradley responded by coming out of the funk. In Tuesday's loss to the Mavericks, Seattle shot 40 percent with Bradley in the game and 47.9 percent when he was out.
> 
> Nelson kept Bradley on the shortest of leashes, burying him after one bad possession.
> 
> Johnson has shown more patience. Bradley gets more time to prove he is into the game, but there is a limit at playoff time. Johnson will go with Bradley for four or five possessions before judging his fitness for that game.
> 
> "The rope is longer, but it's still there," Johnson said.
> 
> The more Johnson can use Bradley, the better chance the Mavericks have of slowing Yao's improving low-post game.
> 
> Yao had the highest shooting percentage (55.3) and scoring average (18.4) of his three-year career this season. Possibly unnerved by having to look an opponent in the eye, Yao did not handle the ball as well when matched against Bradley.
> 
> For 43 minutes and 21 seconds with Bradley on the floor, Yao had six turnovers. If Bradley keeps disrupting Yao, this series turns into a Mavericks romp.


 

*YAO VS. BRADLEY*​   
Shawn Bradley of the Mavericks and Houston's Yao Ming have been on the court together for 43:21 of playing time this season. A look at their individual performances in that span: 



<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Player* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *FG-FGA* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pts.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Reb.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Blk* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *TO* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Bradley </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7-17 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 14 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 3 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Yao </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-13 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 19 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 13 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 1 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
So, after all. Shawn Bradley isn't that worthless.


----------



## aussiewill

I ahve actually seen a game in Yao's rookie season where it was against the Mavs and Shawn totally owned Yao. He was spotting up for 16 footers and making them and did a real good job in defending him. TMac will have to do something astronomical just to even make this a series.


----------



## knickstorm

Theo! said:


> *YAO VS. BRADLEY*​
> Shawn Bradley of the Mavericks and Houston's Yao Ming have been on the court together for 43:21 of playing time this season. A look at their individual performances in that span:
> 
> 
> 
> <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Player* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *FG-FGA* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pts.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Reb.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Blk* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *TO* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Bradley </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7-17 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 14 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 3 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Yao </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-13 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 19 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 13 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 1 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6
> </td></tr></tbody> </table>
> So, after all. Shawn Bradley isn't that worthless.


bradley is worthless, what are the fouls committed numbers? so yao puts in a few buckets, bradley get in foul trouble, has to leave and yao does damage against whatever subs come in and in your stats that doesnt show. So in essence, bradley puts in a few buckets, fouls yao, leaves the game and it looks like he's done a good job??


----------



## Gambino

The most Bradley has gotten a foul in a game involving Houston is 4 and not all of those were just on Yao. So that foul argument has no relevance. The fact of the matter is that Yao does not dominate Bradley as much as people think. Nor does he dominate Dampier either. That's the reason Theo put those stats up.


----------



## mavsman

knickstorm said:


> bradley is worthless, what are the fouls committed numbers? so yao puts in a few buckets, bradley get in foul trouble, has to leave and yao does damage against whatever subs come in and in your stats that doesnt show. So in essence, bradley puts in a few buckets, fouls yao, leaves the game and it looks like he's done a good job??


What are you talking about? The entire point of this comparison is while they are on the court at the same time. The stats are not meant to show what Yao does against the other defenders.

And by the way if Yao does torch the other defenders as you mention in your proposed scenario that would prove the point that Bradley plays Yao reasonably well. Yao is a great foul shooter for a big man so if it happened the way you claim Yao would have more points. Assuming none of Yao's points came from 3 pointers he has scored 7 points from the foul line in 43 minutes. That does not sound like Bradley is fouling him every 2 minutes now does it? And how do you explain the 6 turnovers?

Bradley is not great but at least give the guy the credit he deserves. There is no denying that he has played Yao reasonably well.


----------



## Tersk

Game 1: Dallas 86 Houston 98

Box Score | Recap |


----------



## Tersk

*Game 1 Pictures*


----------



## mavsmania41

Thanks theo !


----------



## mavsmania41

Tommorrows game is a must win we lose this we are done for I think.


----------



## Amir

I still cant belive it we lost.


----------



## Zach

Dallas 102
Houston 93


----------



## Tersk

*2-2

* I've got a little hope back..can we still win?

These next 2 home games will be crucial!​


----------



## The Future7

Yup we can still win. According to the poll in this thread most people thought the Mavs would win in 6. 

We can still do it!

Lets Go Mavs!


----------



## Tersk

Have any teams ever been down 0-2, and ended up sweeping the rest of the games?

I hope we can win this next one, we'll need all our energy for Phoenix


----------



## Tersk

*2005 Mavericks playoffs*

*Click on photo for complete coverage* 



<table align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody><tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 1: ROCKETS, 98-86* </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 2: ROCKETS, 113-111* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">  Breakdown |  Box |  Photos </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">  Breakdown |  Box |  Photos </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 3: MAVERICKS, 106-102* </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 4: MAVERICKS, 97-93* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">  Breakdown |  Box |  Photos </td> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">  Breakdown |  Box |  Photos </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%"> *GAME 5: MAVERICKS, 103-100* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">   </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="dwsmodule" align="center" width="50%">  Breakdown |  Box |  Photos</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## FirstRocket

Theo! said:


> Have any teams ever been down 0-2, and ended up sweeping the rest of the games?
> 
> I hope we can win this next one, we'll need all our energy for Phoenix


It will not be easy for Mavericks to conserve their energy 'cuz Rockets are going all out to win. Rockets got nothing to lose. Rockets have to win game 6 to stay alive. Hopefully, game 7 will determine which team goes fishing. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk




----------



## Tersk

40 
Biggest margin of victory by the Mavs in a playoff game, breaking the record of 30 set against Utah in 2001. It was also the largest Game 7 rout in NBA history. 



3 
Number of teams in NBA history that have won a best-of-7 playoff series after losing the first two games at home. The Mavs joined the '69 Lakers and '94 Rockets. 



21 
Points scored by the Mavs' Jason Terry in the first half. He finished with 31. 



7 
Points for Terry in all of Game 6. 





7 
Number of days off the Suns will have had before Monday's Game 1 against the Mavs. 



1 
Number of days off the Mavs will have had before Game 1.


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


>


:laugh:- Nice


----------



## Tersk




----------



## The Future7

Lol. Anyway Lets Go Mavs!


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

LOL.. Nice pictures.


----------



## mavsmania41

I wonder what the rockets think ?


----------



## Tersk

Who were the 8 who got it right? Be honest guys!


----------



## FirstRocket

mavsmania41 said:


> I wonder what the rockets think ?


You will know what Rockets think once you join us.:biggrin: *Want to get into the thinking.:clown: *


----------

